# ***** Farts



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

So the other day my wife is on her elbows and knees while I am dining on her bush. I hear this puff and feel a breeze on my face. No smell whatsoever. It completely freaked out my wife. So much so that she could not have an orgasm. It did not bother me in the least.

Is there anything she or I can do before or during sex to prevent this?

Neither of us took queef 101 in college.:grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you have any leftover corks from a wine bottle?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing to do to prevent it. In fact, queefs are MORE likely to happen during sex, especially vigorous sex, because anything going in and out of the vagina will not only allow air in, but will sometimes force air up in there. Because the vagina is made up of all these folds of squishy, fun body tissue, the air will get trapped, and then there will be one slight movement that will move one or two folds, and the air will be released.

It's completely normal and nothing to be freaked out about. It's probably happened a hundred times before and she's never realized it.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

UMP,
It is called a queef. It is a vaginal fart, and generally I have caused them with highly vigorous thrusting, or when I withdraw most of the way and then plunge back in. It does cause a smile or two.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's just gas produced from yesterday's semen decomposing.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Just reassure her.

I had a partner tell me once, "It's talking." Took all the embarrassment out of it. Made it seem perfectly natural, even positive.

That is what you need to do for her.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

jld said:


> Just reassure her.
> 
> I had a partner tell me once, "It's talking." Took all the embarrassment out of it. Made it seem perfectly natural, even positive.
> 
> That is what you need to do for her.


"It's talking." I love this!!! Brilliant.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

She never had one until then?

Nothing to be self conscious over. 

Personally, I laugh like a hyena every time it happens, causing a further queef chain reaction.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> "It's talking." I love this!!! Brilliant.


Yep. That man said some good things to me. Overall it was not a good relationship, but he did say some good things. Very intelligent man.

Honestly, maybe thinking about them could help me make peace with that part of my past.

Sorry for the t/j, UMP. Back to you . . .


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> Is there anything she or I can do before or during sex to prevent this?
> 
> Neither of us took queef 101 in college.:grin2:


 @UMP as a woman becomes aroused, the vaginal cavity expands so that she will be able to easily accommodate her spouse for intercourse. As she nears climax muscles will begin to expand and contract. So the combination of an expanding birth canal and muscle contractions can cause this to happen even during an exclusively oral experience. 

So if your wife is intent on preventing this from ever happening again, only perform oral on her when she is not aroused, and ask her to just fake it. That should allow her to achieve the desired results!

Sarcastically yours, 
Badsanta

PS: Just give yourself a pat on the back that your wife was enjoying herself and smile!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

jld said:


> Just reassure her.
> 
> I had a partner tell me once, "It's talking." Took all the embarrassment out of it. Made it seem perfectly natural, even positive.
> 
> That is what you need to do for her.


That's exactly what I did. This has happened before in the past, but only during piv. This was BEFORE piv during oral, which is why it freaked her out. She could not figure out why air was trapped at that time. The only thing inside her was my tongue and my tongue is NOT that big.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Satya said:


> She never had one until then?
> 
> Nothing to be self conscious over.
> 
> Personally, I laugh like a hyena every time it happens, causing a further queef chain reaction.


I legitimately burst out laughing at this.

For the record, I HATE queefs. I find them horribly embarrassing during sex. It never fails that it happens during doggy style. Husband likes to put his hands on my butt cheeks and push up during thrusting, thus opening the vaginal cavity at a weird angle and forcing air in. It makes me incredibly self conscious and sex is pretty much over for me at that point and I just hope he finishes in that position. If not, I know he'll flip back to missionary and when he does, the queef will escape and I'll be mortified. He has never once said he has a problem with them, but I do.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> "It's talking." I love this!!! Brilliant.


That would be an interesting conversation lol.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> I legitimately burst out laughing at this.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I HATE queefs. I find them horribly embarrassing during sex. It never fails that it happens during doggy style. Husband likes to put his hands on my butt cheeks and push up during thrusting, thus opening the vaginal cavity at a weird angle and forcing air in. It makes me incredibly self conscious and sex is pretty much over for me at that point and I just hope he finishes in that position. If not, I know he'll flip back to missionary and when he does, the queef will escape and I'll be mortified. He has never once said he has a problem with them, but I do.




Yes why is that happening only in doggy style? There must be technique to stop it from happening (it doesn't bother me but it does my wife, also I worry I might push in too much air and something will explode inside).
I don't think this was happening before kids or maybe I don't remember it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Yes why is that happening only in doggy style? There must be technique to stop it from happening (it doesn't bother me but it does my wife, also I worry I might push in too much air and something will explode inside).
> I don't think this was happening before kids or maybe I don't remember it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we just do it doggy style it doesn't always happen. But, as I've stated here before my husband is a marathon man so sex lasts a long time. So if hyou switches to doggy early on, I know it will last and it's inevitable. He does this thing where he likes my chest on the bed in this position. I'd imagine because it makes my back arch more and the butt to go higher in the air and jiggle a lot. He seems to like that quite a bit. But then after a while, he'll grab my butt cheeks and squeeze them together, wiggle them a bit and then he'll push them up towards my back. That's when it happens every time. I think what happens is that act of pushing up breaks the "seal" during thrusting and the thrusting pushes the air up there. I can tell as soon as it happens.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmm...I'm in a heck of a drought here, but I might just instinctively point at it and say, "that's enough out of you!"


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Haiku said:


> Hmmm...I'm in a heck of a drought here, but I might just instinctively point at it and say, "that's enough out of you!"


My immediate response was "sounds like you're empty now, I'll have to fill you back up." :grin2:


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Doggy style does that to me too! But as a pp said, it only happens when he holds my butt up in a certain way too! I used to get embarrassed by it but now I just laugh, he just smile and keeps right on going!


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Doggy style just entraps air for some reason. There is nothing you can do to prevent this except stop doing doggy style.


----------

